# Sticky Droppings



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Every few days or so, Roo gets a little piece of a dropping stuck in the feathers around her vent. I'm talking TINY -- maybe a 1mm piece, not even the entire dropping. There's no pasting or accumulation, and she preens the bits off by herself (unless I catch it first, of course). Also, these are normal-appearing droppings, not loose or diarrhea the way you'd typically expect with pasting around the vent.

This has been going on for months (possibly even as long as I've had her) and she has no other symptoms -- no weight loss, no lethargy, no change in eating, always normal gram stains at her vet visits. 

Does anyone else see this in their birds? Any idea what would cause it? Or, is it normal for them to have the occasional bit get stuck like this? I am not sure whether it has anything to do with her sleeping on a platform perch, but it does seem to happen most frequently in the morning, after I've given her a particularly long night of sleep.

Is there anything else I should be doing about this? The last time I took her in for it, the vet couldn't find anything wrong, and that was in April -- so I'm sure if he missed something, it would be apparent by now. I am going to try her on bird-specific probiotics and see if that makes any difference, but I'm starting to think this is just normal for her.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Well this occasionally happens to Allie and I don't think it has to do with her being sick. She sorta hunches low to the ground and the poop has no where to go and it sticks to her rump when she is on a flat surface. She also has sticky, stringy poop but I think that has to do with her liver.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Roo has a really low posture too, so I think that has something to do with it. Also I have thought that maybe the feathers near her vent aren't 100% normal since she's had so many feather issues. Her poops themselves don't have any abnormal characteristics, so I'm not really THAT worried about infection or organ function issues, I just want to make sure I'm not missing anything...


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

The only behavioral change I have noticed this week is that ever since we moved the cages, she's been spending a lot of time on her platform perch. But I'm assuming that's because it's now the closest one to Sunny's cage -- when his cage was on the other side, she spent all her time over there.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

That may be why then. Allie only gets them when she is on a flat surface.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I haven't noticed WHEN Roo gets them, because I just find the little pieces dried on when I take her out from time to time. But she does spend a lot of time on her platform and playing on the bottom, so.


----------

